# REC: Bread



## cartwheelmac (Dec 15, 2005)

This is an exellent recipe for bread. It got first place at a 4-H food show.

6 cups flour
4 T sugar
1 T yeast
1 t salt
2 cups water
2 T oil

Stir all your dry ingredients together in a mixer. Heat your water in the microwave for 1 minute. Put it in your flour mixture and add oil. Mix for about 5 minutes. Take out of mixer and shape into loaves _or_ you can make cinnamon rolls.* Let rise for 45 minutes and then bake for 25 min at 350 degrees.**

*for cinnamon rolls divide dough in half and roll out. Put cinnamon and brown sugar on it and then roll, cut and place on a stone. Finish the same as bread.


Grace

**I like to put egg salad on this. I am posting it in the eggs section.


----------



## letscook (Dec 15, 2005)

congradulation on your winning.  sounds like a great recipe.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 15, 2005)

It is trust me. I got 1st last year at County, and 3rd at District.

Cameron


----------



## marmalady (Dec 16, 2005)

It does my heart so much good to see young folks getting into 'real' cooking!  Congrats!


----------



## Brianschef (Dec 16, 2005)

I like to fill my "cinnamon rolls" with pie fillings(mmm, cherry)or apple butter.  I will definitely be making this recipe!  ; )


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh really! I have never tried that!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 20, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> I like to fill my "cinnamon rolls" with pie fillings(mmm, cherry)or apple butter. I will definitely be making this recipe! ; )



That sounds yummy! I will have to ask my mom if we can try that.

Grace


----------

